# Is this wood spalted?



## co_goose (Jun 8, 2016)

The reason I ask is that I have not seen spalted wood, just the pictures.
This is a portion of a Plum Tree that was dying from an ant infestation that I cut down a year ago. 



 

I milled the portions of the tree that were not rotted or bug infested into wood to dry and sealed the ends with latex house paint. These are part of the wood that were cut into strips about 1" square and 18" long. I pulled them out of the drying stack and noticed this pattern on the wood. 



 

I am wondering if this is just a characteristic of the wood, or if it spalted in the drying process. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks!

Mike

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, that is spalted wood.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spalting

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes sir....::


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 9, 2016)

Indeed. Is it punky at all? Some right fine lumber you have there. Chuck


----------



## Tclem (Jun 9, 2016)

That wood is no good and hazardous to your health. Please send it to me asap. I will dispose of it for no fee (special my disposal company is running this month)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2016)

You have some very nice wood there, and rather rare I would imagine......


----------

